# Bought My First Car



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Picked this up 2 weeks ago. First car Ive bought on my own. 335xi 2008, 3.0l Twin Turbo. Love this car, my first BMW. Super handling, great acceleration, hugs the road like no other, just a very sexy car I can go on really happy with it. Apparently there is a lot of crap you can do to this car to have it in the 400hp figure range but most of them void warranty and I still have a couple years left. I did swap out the rims for these new ones, got a good deal for rims and tires. 5700 list, got the rims on pirelli tires for 2300.

Anyways thanks for looking.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I really doubt that's your whip but if it is nice congrats


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

nice car but the new front on the bmw's looks like sh*t IMO


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Not bullshitting this time. I have been looking for a car for a long time and fell in love with this one.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Nice looking car danny, and rims. Do some cool lights


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

What do u suggest are "cooler" than the stock hid"s? And unlike most morans that buy Hi's for their cars these and all factory hid cars already have the projector lenses which look better and keep you from blinding people in front of you.

Sweet ride dt but I'm with trigger, is it really yours???


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

neons duhhh








but dont tweak the engine and make it faster or your a ricer... only upgrae the looks and your fine


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Im happy with the exterior. Dont want anything done to it more. I did swap out the halos for bright white ones. People are telling me to get M3 bumpers, skirts, badges, hoods, lmfao. I tell them its not an M3, no point in trying to look like one.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats a nice car DT


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

Leave it stock, second you start touching it beyond rims you're ruining the car.

Congrats (insert cheers emoticon)


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Nice pickup DT.

Get rid of side bumper reflectors. Get inserts to match your paint color


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

not bad. it would have looked better with the black interior.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

you're full of sh*t, but nice car none the less


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

congrats DT and welcome back, bro!...







....However, let's kill two birds with one stone!...If that really is your car, how about a mugshot of yourself next to it?!..


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

Nice ride DT!!! Very sexy


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice car!!!!


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Congratulations! That car has really nice lines. Can you post a shot in the daylight? Those streetlights wash out the color.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Beautiful man, just beautiful. 335XI is on my top ten list of cars I'd like to own.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

BA


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Danny make a Pfury sign, put it on the car somewhere and take a pic. Then we might believe this one lol


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> Nice pickup DT.
> 
> Get rid of side bumper reflectors. Get inserts to match your paint color


Haha damn son, I ordered them from 3M couple days ago. Should be here soon.

I could have gotten a black interior but walnut is damn sexy!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Danny Tanner said:


> Nice pickup DT.
> 
> Get rid of side bumper reflectors. Get inserts to match your paint color


Haha damn son, I ordered them from 3M couple days ago. Should be here soon.

I could have gotten a black interior but walnut is damn sexy!
[/quote]

Here's where I order most of my stuff
http://www.jlevistreetwerks.com/

and real original on the car selection... luckily no one else here has a 335xi


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> Nice pickup DT.
> 
> Get rid of side bumper reflectors. Get inserts to match your paint color


Haha damn son, I ordered them from 3M couple days ago. Should be here soon.

I could have gotten a black interior but walnut is damn sexy!
[/quote]

Here's where I order most of my stuff
http://www.jlevistreetwerks.com/

and real original on the car selection... luckily no one else here has a 335xi
[/quote]

When did you get a BMW B_ack? trade off the your S4?

DT that's an really nice car get some shots of it in the daylight to show it's lines in daylight as I'm unfamiliar with said car also interior shots would be nice(smiley face)...By the way "I'm not coming at you bro". lol

The f*ck is wrong with the emoticons.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

If it drives, has ac and power windows, and a stereo, effin sweet deal man! A tint wouldn't be bad either, if it has one, even sweeter effin deal.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

not to steal thread.... okay maybe

z0sick, got the 335xi two days before christmas. i spoil myself.

added the most recent pic of what some nice a__hole did to my car when he decided to drive without insurance. luckily my company is covering everything and suing his ass to infinity and beyond.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

How are you guys liking the fit and finish my old lady is thinking it's time to get her a new car and I made the mistake of driving bye our local BMW and Benz dealerships last week. she really liked the the 550IX and I was a big fan of the CLS550 which had a much nicer interior/options and ride IMO. First we need to sell her IS350.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Ba20 said:


> Danny make a Pfury sign, put it on the car somewhere and take a pic. Then we might believe this one lol


This, or it's BS!!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

[email protected]° said:


> Danny make a Pfury sign, put it on the car somewhere and take a pic. Then we might believe this one lol


This, or it's BS!!
[/quote]

Or it's his old mans


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Love the bmw. Only thing is everything is an option. You get more options standard with lexus than bmw. But bmw is a better drivers car. Interior is still great.
Mb is nice for a girl, no fun to drive unless amg


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Back you have the sedan? What a p*ssy. Joking, nice car was hoping you'd post pics. Sucks about the damage.

I will get pics in the day light tommorow. This is my car, my old man is perfectly happy with a dodge caravan.

Hows x-drive in the winter? All that its cracked up to be? I got the xi because this is my daily and will be up in the winter, even though a lot of my friends who own i's go through winters fine.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ksls said:


> Nice ride DT!!! Very sexy


once again its proven
bmw = money = that makes u attractive

...women

nice car btw. remember as a bmw driver you always have the right away and need not use common courtesy with the general public. feel free to double park, speed and change up to 3 lanes in one violent jerk with no turn signal.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice vehicle DT.... This may have been brought up as I havent read all the way through the thread, but you say you bought the vehicle yourself... Didnt your father just run into a large sum of money? Either way it doesnt matter, if I had the money or a relative did, I'd buy a nice as car.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

f*ck you


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Central said:


> f*ck you


you have a civic bro its almost as fast and throw some stickers on there and sh*t bro that beamer would eat your dust (tongue out emoticon)


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Danny Tanner said:


> Back you have the sedan? What a p*ssy. Joking, nice car was hoping you'd post pics. Sucks about the damage.
> 
> I will get pics in the day light tommorow. This is my car, my old man is perfectly happy with a dodge caravan.
> 
> Hows x-drive in the winter? All that its cracked up to be? I got the xi because this is my daily and will be up in the winter, even though a lot of my friends who own i's go through winters fine.


xdrive is alright, not the best awd system out there but it does its job. The problem with winter is the tires, the performance run flats in snow are a joke even with xdrive. Just take your time in the snow and you'll be fine, but if you dont, prepare to slide.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Central said:


> Nice ride DT!!! Very sexy


once again its proven
bmw = money = that makes u attractive

...women

*nice car btw. remember as a bmw driver you always have the right away and need not use common courtesy with the general public. feel free to double park, speed and change up to 3 lanes in one violent jerk with no turn signal.
*[/quote]

hilarious.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Trigga said:


> I really doubt that's your whip but if it is nice congrats


I hope he didnt take J-ROC's whip like bubbles did.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

DT ridin in a beamer !

Now i know the worlds coming to an end


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Congrats


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Honestly I dont get the whole BMW driver thing or buy into it. There are many cars in this price range from many different companies.

Its a great car though. If your young, no major responsibilities, and work hard why not buy something you would really enjoy personally.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Beautiful Bimmer Danny and b_ack. Glad you guys joined the BMW family. I always enjoy driving my 850 and get lots of attention.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^ Yours is one of a kind rchan! Ours are a dime a dozen. The roads are full of 3 series like ours. That 850 is a beautiful machine.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Danny Tanner said:


> ^ Yours is one of a kind rchan! Ours are a dime a dozen. The roads are full of 3 series like ours. That 850 is a beautiful machine.


You're being humble my friend. A twin turbo is pretty rare and wickedly fast, not your normal run-of-the-mill 3 series.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

you guys should jerk each other off in your bwm's


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

bob351 said:


> you guys should jerk each other off in your bwm's


Nah, we find skanky girls at bars to do that for us.

rchan, your 850 did make me look at a few. I remember seeing them back in the day and just being wowed by them.

I agree with rchan and dt, there are plenty of 3 series out there, but its nice to have the twin turbos and cops not notice.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

To bad you need your bwm's to get skany girls, i wonder what you would get with out the car


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

bob351 said:


> To bad you need your bwm's to get skany girls, i wonder what you would get with out the car


Even skankier girls. Trust me the first thing I do when I pull up to the bar is honk my horn on my "bwm" to get the gold diggers attention. Then I throw my BWM keys on the bar counter and first things I talk about are my car, job, money and house. Bitches just be going crazy trying to get on this.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

They need to get excited about something since they know its going to be a let down when they get into the bedroom


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

You guys are just jealous because you don't have a bimmer.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> To bad you need your bwm's to get skany girls, i wonder what you would get with out the car


Even skankier girls. Trust me the first thing I do when I pull up to the bar is honk my horn on my "bwm" to get the gold diggers attention. Then I throw my BWM keys on the bar counter and first things I talk about are my car, job, money and house. Bitches just be going crazy trying to get on this.
[/quote]

Oh how I remember those those days...Now I have a famn damily, wife and kid ruined all my fun. Skanks also like Callaway twin turbo vett's, lake homes and boats







(holly sh*t smileys work)


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Sometimes when Im leaving my works parking lot I will gun it and have people mesmerized from the sound of the twin turbos roaring.

Like a boss?


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Now its time to pose with it with a Pfury sign DT!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Pull up on some hotties in that new ride, roll the window down slowly and holler "Unterwegs die Tankstelle", and then peel off and leave them drooling!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

dt post apic...... we alll knw u r a bitch mon


----------

